# Hall effect vs PB6 for EV dragster......



## Otmar (Dec 4, 2008)

The Pot input gives you more flexibility for button starts and adjusting acceleration rates (until I release the new code) so for now I would suggest not using the HEPA for drag racing.


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

Otmar said:


> The Pot input gives you more flexibility for button starts and adjusting acceleration rates (until I release the new code) so for now I would suggest not using the HEPA for drag racing.


 
Thank you, Otmar. That was the exact kind of info I was looking for.

Terry


----------

